# Solved: TWAIN Issues, I've tried everything!



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

Sigh, okay so here's what I've been dealing with all night:

Got new scanner/printer yesterday (Epson WF-7510) and set it up using my WiFi and everything worked fine. I was able to scan info Photoshop no problem (I have CS2 and Photoshop Elements 11, both worked fine). But, I decided it was scanning too slowly so I'd try to use the USB (my last scanner, a Mustek was hardwired and scanned much faster). I had to reinstall the Epson stuff in order to set it to USB, which was fine. However, after I did this, I can no longer scan unless I use the WIA function in Photoshop, which is inferior and not recommended by Epson anyway. In the Epson paperwork it states it should be TWAIN friendly already. Nothing that requires TWAIN is working. Here are the error messages I'm getting:
"Cannot communicate with the scanner. Make sure the scanner is on, correctly setup and connected with no errors indicated. For detailed information, see Solving Problems in the User's Guide", followed by "Could not open the TWAIN source. Make sure there is a valid source for your scanner in the TWAIN directory found in the Windows directory." I checked the TWAIN folder, and ws7510.ds is there. 

Since that error, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling as well as restarting the computer with each reinstall, which hasn't fixed anything. I even tried to do a disc cleanup after uninstall as well as manually deleting any leftover files that didn't get removed from the uninstall. Any ideas on what I can do to fix this? I'm getting really frustrated, I've been working on fixing this for about 5-6 hours straight and I need that scanner to work properly 

Oh yeah, and the regular printer function seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What's your OS ???
If you can scan with Adobe .... I have a hunch the Twain is OK and the problem may be Epson ... 
As I understand it ... Twain is the communication with the scanner and used by the scanner software.
Can you also scan with the Windows Camera and Scanner wizard ???
I have Photoshop and a HP scanner .. But I use Irfanview to run my scanner .. and don't bother to install all of HP's software.
Like you say ... it's much faster and simpler to use


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

I am running Windows 7, and I have a 64 bit OS. The WIA works fine but it doesn't give me the quality options to scan like TWAIN connection does. The Epson guide also does not recommend WIA but instead using TWAIN. And yes, TWAIN is the communicator between the scanner and the computer. I will check out Irfanview, thanks.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You need to get a 64 bit twain driver, do a Google on '64 bit twain driver Epson' without the quote.


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

Apparently Epson doesn't support those drivers...


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

Downloaded Irfanview, still isn't working. It's telling me there are no TWAIN drivers. I'm hearing there are issues with the 64 bit and TWAIN...although not sure why my last scanner worked, then.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

aspen_matthews said:


> Apparently Epson doesn't support those drivers...


Have you looked Here ????
The first thing I'd try is installing 18.6MB scan utility ....
or if you want to use Epson's scan software, You'd probably need the 116.1MB Combo Package.
Either of these should install the needed TWAIN


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

aspen_matthews said:


> The WIA works fine but it doesn't give me the quality options .....


I'm still thinking the Twain is installed for Windows Fax & Scan to work ???
What more "_Quality_" would you need ????


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

The WIA stopped working as well, sigh.

I will look at those additional drivers. I tried the 116.1 MB combo package earlier with no success whatever. 

At this point I have completely wiped all the Epson stuff off my computer and I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

Noyb said:


> I'm still thinking the Twain is installed for Windows Fax & Scan to work ???
> What more "_Quality_" would you need ????


Oh and a lot of that was from what I was reading in the recommendations from Epson for scanning. They wanted me to use their popup window for scanning (which worked initially) which doesn't work in WIA. But like I mentioned, that stopped working as well.

Reading about a lot of issues with 64 bit and TWAIN, especially wired...


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Go to http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/index.do?BV_UseBVCookie=yes and then work your way to the drivers section. The site will take you to the OS that you are using to do the search and then to the drivers and programs for that OS and bit version.


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, problem solved, but a weird one. I ended up solving this on my own through trial and error once I heard about some of the known issues with 64 bit OS and wired connections. 

Last night I completely wiped out everything (uninstalled, deleted files, etc) related to the Epson. I also unplugged the USB cable. I reinstalled everything today via the wireless connection, and it works fine. 

So moral of the story is that Epson Workforce 7510 on a Windows 7, 64 bit OS does NOT work on a wired connection, WiFi only. There may be some super complicated work around, but after working with you guys on here (thanks for all your ideas, it really helped me work through that wired connection 110%) and talking to a couple computer savvy friends of mine, I didn't find one.


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

And....fail. 

After the successful fix earlier, the machine has now decided it isn't working at all. Not only can I not scan, but I can't print either. The printer is on and connected to the WiFi, but somehow the computer isn't reading it. I can't print a test page, I can't do any updates. I restarted my computer and the items in the printing queue printed out then it promptly stopped working again.


----------



## aspen_matthews (Jun 1, 2013)

And another update - disconnected and reconneced WiFi on Epson then it worked (it was showing as connected, just did it to try to see what happened)...what will happen tomorrow? Who knows! If I keep having problems I may just return this baby grr


----------

